# nib thread question



## Joey-Nieves (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm getting into kitless pens, so I've been doing my research, I've bugged a few of you (thanks Mike) but I've found that there is a void of information when it comes to nib threads. 

As you all know there are 2 popular ways of making kitless pens; first you use a section of a Kit (section;feed, housing, Sleeve or barrel), second is you make your own sleeve to fit the housing and nib you purchase. 
Here is my problem, I'm looking to gather as much thread information in order to buy the rite taps to make both types of pens, and know what nib to use with a specific tap.  

With your contributions I will make a chart and submit it to the library.
So this is what I need:
Pen kit name:
Sleeve thread (thread for the complete section):
Housing thread:
You may also include rollerball section info if you got it.

Thank you
Joey


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 14, 2014)

I believe much of this information exists already in the library.  There is a chart out there for many of the common kit component thread sizes (nose cones, transmissions, etc...) along with the thread sizes for aftermarket feed housings such as Bock, Jowo, Heritance, Schmidt.

Click on the Library link above and dig through a bit.  It's there.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 14, 2014)

Well heck, I can't find it now.

It had thread information even down to the threading on a cross refill.  Had transmission thread sizing for most of the popular pens, nose cones, etc...

Does anyone know what happened to that document?


----------



## mredburn (Aug 14, 2014)

this what your looking for?


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 14, 2014)

That's the one.  I knew it was out there somewhere but I still can't find it in the library for some reason.

Figured that would at least jump start the original posters research a bit.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks to all!  The table is great, but I'm still going to need to identify the threads on some of the pens I use. As I do, I will incorporate to the table and will ask Mike to review it. (Never hurts to have a level 6 wizard on your team LOL).
Joey


----------

